# Dwarf clawed frogs?



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

DO these actually exist? I found a local pet shop that sells them labeled as such and found a couple websites that say they are like the ACF only dwarf sized. Are they mis-labeled?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

African dwarf frogs and  African clawed frog

R


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have never heard of them personally, they sound cool but i feel like they are mislabeled


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

It is just a misnomer for ADFs... he easiest way to tell is the webbing on the front feet. Look at the front feet, if they are webbed, you have an ADF, no webbing and you have an African Clawed Frog. And those get very large and very messy and you do not want them in with fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently keep both types (I say types because there's multiple species for both dwarfs, which is 3, and clawed, which is a massive group).

African Dwarf Clawed Frogs
Dwarf Clawed Frogs
African Dwarf Frogs
^ All the same thing.

African Clawed Frog is totally different

Also, Gizmothefreaky is very right, you do NOT want African Clawed Frogs with your fish. They will eat anything that fits in their mouth, and from the attached photos, you'll get an idea of just how big that mouth is. lol

The ACF in my photo is a female and she's not quite fully grown, the dwarf is a male and he's an adult.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to get some dwarfs but because I live with my mother I can't because she has an extreme fear of frogs :/ .. for now I'm going to continuing with my guppy/neon tank.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Ah I want a dwarf frog so badly! My friend has a couple in her tank and they are so cute and funny! I'm just not sure how my bettas would take to one... I'd hate to spend money and kill the poor thing... :-( that would be more than my heart could take!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got one!!!!! I was finally able to sneak one into my tank! He/she is so cute! And a bit on the small side so I'm thinking it's rather young still.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

African clawed frogs are like the big meanie version of the african dwarf frog. Clawed frogs look a lot more bulky than dwarf frogs. Both frogs have little claws on their front and back feet. Sometimes african clawed frogs have their skin dyed a color, and take on the name "jelly bean frog"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Kumo said:


> African clawed frogs are like the big meanie version of the african dwarf frog.


I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean, but ACF's aren't aggressive at all. 

People just tend to get "Aggressive" (territorial) and "Hungry" (eating fish and smaller tank mates) confused.

frogs in general eat fish, snails, smaller frogs, and invertebrates in the wild. Someone sees a cute little frog, doesn't bother looking it up, brings it home, and throws it in their fish tank. As that frog grows, the size of the fish it can fit into its mouth does too. This isn't much of an issue with dwarfs, because they stay smaller than most aquarium fish; but if you have fry, they're on the menu, as are small snails, and shrimp larvae.

I hand feed my adult clawed frog every other day, I often have to chase her down to get her to realize that I have food, and I'm not coming to eat her. Once she settles down though, she gently takes the food from my hands before cramming it into her mouth.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I net my little guy/girl and feed it that way. Otherwise my other fish will get to it waayyyy before it does.


----------

